# Prosthetic Tentacle



## Verse (May 25, 2013)

http://www.coroflot.com/kaylenek/PROSTHETIC-ARM

This is doubly awesome, because I used a prosthetic cybernetic tentacle in a short story I wrote last year... Less Of Her.


----------

